# Same LED headlights work on 2018, but not 2017 Cruze



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

I put some Hikari Eye of Megatron LED headlights 'bulbs' in my 2018 a while back and they have worked wonderfully. They replace the stock 9005 bulb. I bought a 2017 Cruze RS just a few months ago and re-ordered the same headlights that I used successfully in my 2018. However, they simply never illuminate. I tried both LED replacements on both headlight connectors and not a peep from them. Is there something I'm missing? Was there some sort of change between a 2017 Cruze RS and a 2018 Cruze involving headlights??

Thanks!


----------

